# Wrong turns



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Got a good :laughing: out of it


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

4 min of my life, i will never get back. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Harbor Freight to the rescue. Was that the guy's first day on the job?


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

You can tell that was his first time running a rodding machine. :laughing:

Several kinks in a brand new cable and he almost got a few fingers broke.

Was that Handy Clown Drain Service?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> You can tell that was his first time running a rodding machine. :laughing:
> 
> Several kinks in a brand new cable and he almost got a few fingers broke.
> 
> Was that Handy Clown Drain Service?


$49.95 service :laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> $49.95 service :laughing:


 Ok that made me laugh.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

"Look for the yellow splash, it ill save you cash!"

Thanks for reminding me of why I despise drum machines. Sectional rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

